# How to trace a vehicle?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

First off I am not asking anyone to do this for me I just need a procedure to get this done.

The story:
I went away on vacation. A couple days after I came back I notice two vans and a trailer in my back yard behind a barn. I thought maybe my neighbor took it upon himself to store stuff at my house while I was away....but that was not the case. 
So I have to junker vans, and a trailer on my property and have no idea who owns them.
I just got a letter from the town stating that I can only have one unregistered vehicle on my property at a time...so what would be the best way to find out who owns these things?

Call the MSP and have them investigate? Call my local part time CLEO and have him call the MSP?
Any thoughts?
Are unregistered vehicles' VINs still kept in the RMV database?


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Call your local PD. Part-time or otherwise they will be able to work on it,


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

"two vans and a trailer".

Sounds like a ******* motel.


----------



## Irish_Cop_In_Va (Aug 14, 2006)

94c said:


> "two vans and a trailer".
> 
> Sounds like a ******* motel.


HEY! I resemble that remark


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Irish_Cop_In_Va said:


> HEY! I resemble that remark


Hey, SOT !!! I flushed out your culprit.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

That didn't take long 94c.


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

yes the VIN number will still be in the registry system...Sometimes you can run the plate number on the sticker and obtain the vehicle information... If your local PD wants to they can find the owners of these primo vehicles and issue a citation for motor vehicle trespass.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

SOT_II You have some fire-power out there! Turn them into scrap metal!


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

Abandoning a mv on someone else's property is a covered by statute in ma. criminal complaint.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT_II... just blow them up!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Couldn't he just have them towed as a trespass tow and have the tow company find the owner?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Can't hurt to call the Lee Barracks, or stop in and let them know what the scoop is. If you do, I'd have the VIN numbers available if they are interested. Other than that, I'd say just have that crap towed off your property, billed to the clown that owns them.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd move my trailer to another park...sounds like the neighborhood's going down the toilet! :mrgreen:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mikey742 said:


> Couldn't he just have them towed as a trespass tow and have the tow company find the owner?


where I work, unless they have a contract with someone they don't like to get involved with private tows. They ask to get their money up front and this usually comes from the person requesting the tow.

Unless of course the vehicle is a newer one and they have something to gain from it.


----------

